# How to boot FreeBSD 9 installed in dedicated disk using Grub2.



## Michael (Feb 3, 2012)

There is no ad0s1a, instead it's ad0a, (hd0,1,a) doesn't work. How to set root for Freebsd FreeBSD installed on dedicated disk? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

Dedicated disks aren't supported anymore. It causes too many problems with other operating systems.

But if you have a dedicated FreeBSD disk why bother with a bootloader?


----------



## Michael (Feb 4, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Dedicated disks aren't supported anymore. It causes too many problems with other operating systems.
> 
> But if you have a dedicated FreeBSD disk why bother with a bootloader?



Thank for your reply, I have two HDD  in my computer. I need grub2 to boot disk2 which have Linux OS on it.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2012)

Using the BIOS boot menu might be an easier alternative.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 4, 2012)

This is how my grub.cfg entry for FreeBSD looks like:


```
menuentry " FreeBSD 9.0" {
   set root=(hd3,msdos2)
   chainloader +1
}
```

To determine, which partition to set, drop to Grub's command line (typing "c" when the menu is displayed). Enter "*ls*"
(this will view all available partitions). Try the appropiate  partition of the disk containing FreeBSD by editing the Grub menu
during boot (when in command line type "esc", select the FreeBSD entry, type "e", edit, boot -> ctrl + x ).

To avoid that the FreeBSD entry  is overwritten when  grub.cfg is updated (e.g. when a linux kernel is updated), create a custom menu entry.


----------

